# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  All Android Polaroid Tablet Firmware

## mohamed73

*All Android Polaroid Tablet Firmware*               * WARNING! - It is very important to  find your exact Model Number AND Build Number located on the back of the  tablet before performing a firmware upgrade. Performing an upgrade to  the wrong tablet will result in the tablet being "BRICKED", rendering it  useless as well as voiding your warranty. To find your exact Model  Number and Build Number, look on the back of the tablet next to the  Polaroid logo as shown below, then match those numbers to the  corresponding Model Number and Build Number from the list.** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*        * Current Firmware Versions:*        * 704 Firmware Download:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID10C Firmware Download:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID4300 Firmware Download:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID4311 Firmware Download:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID700 Firmware Download:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID701C Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID701i Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID702C Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID703C Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID705 Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID800 Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID900 Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* )*        * PMID901 Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID901X Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID906 Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID910 Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*         * PMID1000 Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID1000B Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PMID1000D Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PTAB7XC Firmware Downloads:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PTAB7200 Firmware Download:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PTAB750 (Kids Tablet) Firmware Download:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        * PTAB8000 Firmware Download:*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note**:  if you are on your tablet and download any of the above links, the file  will download automatically to your tablet, but you must copy this file  to your computer before performing the firmware update, and then  perform the update* *ON YOUR COMPUTER*

----------


## rim177

MOMKIN FIRMWARE POLAROID MID4X10PJ

----------


## baouia

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## wahab34

machkour

----------


## bassem boudech

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## bustani

تشكر اخي الكريم على الجهود
انا املك تاب من نوع  polaroid model : mid1048pcp01.112
وبسبب فيروس لم يعد يعمل الجهاز وقد طلبت اعادة مصنع data factory reset لم يفلح ويكتب لي data 0 
ارجوا منك ان تعمل على ايجاد حلا لذلك يوجد مع الرسالة صور لجهاز من الداخل والخارج وشكرا لتفهمك انتظر منك الرد بفارغ الصبر 
وتقبل مني مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## apodadragon

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## احمد سالم055

thank you ok okokokok

----------


## jawadliv

choookraan akhi

----------

